

The Sixth Extinction? (2009) - igonvalue
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2009/05/25/the-sixth-extinction

======
nosuchthing
Reminds me of the "Mass/Group animal deaths" of various swarms of birds,
heards of cattle, and schools of fish, that seemed to gain a lot of news
headlines around 2011.

[0]
[https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?ll=64.320872,16.171875&...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?ll=64.320872,16.171875&t=h&source=embed&iwloc=0004991c2e41cf55affcb&ie=UTF8&msa=0&spn=87.534022,210.585938&z=2&mid=zwZIrJM6ctH8.kF50bazbbGyA)

